# A song for the gsd people



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)




----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't even have to listen to the song... the title is all I need!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:groovy: Great song sooooo true:laugh:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Sorry if the link doesn't work.
My hubby "rebuilt" my computer and now it's givingt me a lot of red x's and and a lot of problems.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

That was wonderful! I'm going to learn it so I can sing to Ruby while I'm wrangling the tumbleweeds dog fur bunnies in the hall. She surpervises the broom..."you missed one".


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

So true :thumbup:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

LMAO....I haven't experienced it yet, Jake is a puppy but I am beginning to get scared!!!


----------

